
How Los Angeles Banned Some of Its Most Popular Building Types - apsec112
https://urbanize.la/post/forbidden-city-how-los-angeles-banned-some-its-most-popular-buildings
======
ProfessorLayton
This is a pretty good article.

Centering most of the greatest U.S. cities around the automobile is one of the
greatest tragedies we're still living through today.

However, It's not just the automobile that is making us suffer through endless
traffic and increased housing costs. The article also touched on the various
housing ordinances that were racially charged, and were precisely implemented
so that only PoC could not afford to move out of their designated
neighborhoods.

These ordinances are stratifying the well-to-do from the poor to this very
day.

~~~
kartan
> The article also touched on the various housing ordinances that were
> racially charged, and were precisely implemented so that only PoC could not
> afford to move out of their designated neighborhoods.

This is something that is very interesting for me. When I post in USA forums
how good are housing ordinances, that keep public spaces, protect beaches and
make life a lot better for Spanish citizens. And how bad is that it took so
long to implement, as a big chunk of the Spanish coast was destroyed anyway. I
get a lot of answers vilifying housing ordinances. Nowadays, I understand why.
It is a completely different history depending on where you live.

Regulations and market self-regulation can be good and bad. This article does
an amazing job giving background to the current situation of LA and by
extension some other USA's big cities.

~~~
mturmon
Beach access in California is another hot issue. In general, beaches (defined
as the strip of sand between the water and the high-tide line) are supposed to
be open to the public all along the California coast (with exceptions, like
military bases).

But just because you are allowed to play and picnic on the beach, does not
mean you can get to it. In a host of notable beach locations, the owners of
rows of houses along the beach have used all kinds of shady or illegal tactics
to keep people from _getting_ to the beach.

You may be aware of all this, but here is a starting point:
[http://www.latimes.com/local/westside/la-me-lopez-malibu-
acc...](http://www.latimes.com/local/westside/la-me-lopez-malibu-
access-20150906-column.html)

------
jseliger
It's also useful to understand how this kind of zoning restriction raises the
price of housing, leading to all kinds of amusing and depressing unintended
outcomes: [http://seliger.com/2017/08/30/l-digs-hole-slowly-
economics-f...](http://seliger.com/2017/08/30/l-digs-hole-slowly-economics-
fills-back-proposition-hhh-facilities-program/)

------
oh_sigh
I'd love to read the article, but whenever I block notifications from that
site, the website automatically closes itself.

~~~
mlinksva
In general I find websites asking permission to send desktop notifications
extremely impolite. I have the feature disabled, and can see the site.
Alternatively, maybe uBlock or Privacy Badger is blocking something which
checks whether I've allowed notifications?

~~~
ceejayoz
I can confirm the behavior - rejecting the notifications permission closed the
tab out. I do have uBlock, so I wonder if a "no" takes you to some sort of
advertising vendor's "why you should allow this permission" doc.

~~~
visarga
For such websites, closing and never coming back is a good option. The
internet is large and full of alternatives. I often give up reading from
offending sites.

